# Forgotten Melodies - Episode Five



## Mike_OHara

Episode Five of The Forgotten Melodies Podcast is now online at www.forgottenmelodiespodcast.com.

This week, to mark the 100th anniversary of his death in 1907, Danny focuses exclusively on the Norwegian composer Edvard Grieg.

Born in Bergen to a musical family, Edvard Hagerup Grieg (1843-1907) studied piano at the Leipzig conservatory and spent a number of years living in Denmark.

He is best known for his orchestral suite Peer Gynt and his Piano Concerto in A minor, although he wrote a number of lesser-known works, many of them for solo piano.

If you have any comments or feedback, please feel free to email [email protected] or to call our Audio Comment line on 020 7193 1295 (from the UK) or +44 20 7193 1295 (from outside the UK). Or you can leave a comment on the Forgotten Melodies website!

_*Track Listing:*_

- Four pieces from 25 Norwegian Folk Songs & Dances (Op.17): No.5 (Dance from Jølster); No.12 (Solfager and the Snake King); No.15 (Last Saturday Evening) and No.16 (I Know a Little Maiden)
- Ballade in G minor (Op.24)
- Improvisation on Two Norwegian Folk Songs (Op.29)
- Bridal Procession, from Pictures from Folk Life (Op.19 No.2)

_*Listen/Download Now:*_

FM005.mp3 (61Mb, 44m36s)

_*Visit the Website:*_

www.forgottenmelodiespodcast.com

_*Subscribe to RSS Feed:*_

feeds.feedburner.com/ForgottenMelodies


----------



## Manuel

Thanks for the info Mike. I'll download that mp3 as soon as I finish downloading the unknown orchestral piece Debussy has just posted here.



Mike_OHara said:


> He is best known for his orchestral suite Peer Gynt and his Piano Concerto in A minor, although he wrote a number of lesser-known works, many of them for solo piano.


His violin sonatas are top-notch. Don't miss them.



Mike_OHara said:


> - Ballade in G minor (Op.24)


There's and excellent recording by Godowsky...


----------



## Lisztfreak

Talking of Grieg's V&P sonatas, the no.3 is a gorgeous one. My favourite in all three movements.

Have you ever heard his Symphony in C minor?


----------

